# Mini Report for Katy Trail (Rocheport, Missouri)



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

I did not plan to ride on the Katy Trail located in Missouri, but I guess it was just fate. I was driving my sister’s car from Pittsburgh to Kansas City in two days. For some reasons, I enjoy visiting small towns to look at the architecture and visit the local café. As I was driving on Interstate 70W, I noticed a sign that read Rocheport: Historical Downtown. I decided to stop in Rocheport to check it out since I was making great time on this trip. This town was very disappointing… as I was trying to find my way back to I-70W, I noticed a sign for Katy Trail. I thought wouldn’t it be great if there was a bicycle rental place… 










They had reasonable prices for rentals.









Many bikes to choose from, but no road bikes since the trail is composed of crushed limestone, which was hard packed.


















I decided to choose a mountain bike, which was in decent condition.









At this stop on the trail, there were restroom facilities. 









It was a pleasant experience riding on the trail because of the beautiful scenery. In addition, the trail followed the Missouri River.














































I wish I had more time to visit this winery which was located right off the trail.









I wonder if this was someone’s house.









I only rode a few miles on the trail since I had a schedule to keep. I saw many people using the trail with different types of bikes. I even saw a few adventurous cyclists with road bikes. If you like receiving waves from other cyclists, then this is the place to be. I cannot count the number of cyclists that waved to me. I wish I could have ridden the entire trail since it spans 225 miles.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Wow. I've been reminiscing about Columbia, MO. Not because I liked the town, which I didn't, but I used to love driving on all the small country roads and highways in central MO and now I wish I was there riding them on my bike.

Of course, there's about two good months of really good cycling weather (not that I don't love excessive heat/humidity).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm going to have to put that one on my "Someday, oneday" list.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the report MMRUN2FAST. My wife and I did the Katy Trail last summer: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=34762&highlight=katy+trail


----------

